# Anglesey



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there

I've had a quick nose through the MHF database and there doesn't seem much on there for Anglesey. There's one campsite that got a glowing review then got slagged off by another poster. 

Anyone know some good spots for wildcamping? Or a reasonably priced site with warm, clean showers/toilets and near to a beach?

(I'm not a club member)

Cheers yozz


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Try this link.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/resultsall.asp?county=Isle of Anglesey

We have been waiting for a few days good weather to do this as well and go around Snowdonia folloiwng the Grumpy Old Mans 1950.s Best drives of Birtain or words to that effect.

We don't like rain we don't.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had a static caravan there for 25 years, loads of places you could go but not that many on the coast for wild camping. 

LLygwy beach has a car park and the guy who runs it charges £5 for over night and that is right next to a huge beach. We had our van just at the top of the road on a site there that takes tourers and the loo's are fine, not marvellous but where always clean. 

I see that C&CC have a Temp holiday site on the lane that runs up from the beach and I think it is there for a month, not got my book handy but sure it was in July. It is right by the lovely village of Moelfre, which has restaurants and chippy and did have village shop. 

I know others have wild camped along the little road that leads to Church bay , one of our favourite beaches and places to spend the day was Cemaes (some of my spellings may be out, sorry). There is a lovely walk near there down to an old brick works right on the waters edge, can only be got to by walking, shown on OS maps. 

There was also a small campsite just as you enter Newborough Warren forest which is an amazing place through huge forest onto a 3 mile stretch of beach, packed in the summer but still a lovely place especially if you have bikes. 

Sorry I could go on forever, miss it more than I thought I would. (divorced and caravan went with it)

Mandy


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Pusser said:


> Try this link.
> 
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/resultsall.asp?county=Isle of Anglesey
> 
> ...


Thanks Pusser I'll have a good read through that list tomorrow. Grumpy Old Men you say. Sounds right up my street :wink: 

West Wales, and Snowdonia in particular, is a lovely part of the world. I was up that way not too long ago and spent 3 nights wildcamping.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> Had a static caravan there for 25 years, loads of places you could go but not that many on the coast for wild camping.
> 
> LLygwy beach has a car park and the guy who runs it charges £5 for over night and that is right next to a huge beach. We had our van just at the top of the road on a site there that takes tourers and the loo's are fine, not marvellous but where always clean.
> 
> ...


Wow I think you've just sorted the long weekend out Mandy... 

I remember the names of these places but it's been a long time since I was on Anglesey. We used to go on holiday there when I was a kid and my mum loved it as she was born in Amlwch before her family moved to Liverpool to find work.

Thanks Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

hi again, 

If you go into Amlwch go down to the little harbour, we used to go to Mon Drive in restaurant and get take away pizza's then go down the harbour and watch the fishermen come and go. You can only approach from one direction though as the other is a U bend and down hill. Signed posted - Port

Another little gem for you is to come off the bridge and take the first turn towards Newborough, before you get into Lanfairpg turn again towards Newborough. New bridge not old.

Go around half mile down the road you will pass 3 little terraced cottages , just after that there is a small track it use to have one of those mirrors on it so you can see to get out. Go along there, use to be bumpy but we got our car and boat on there so not too bad. Go past the big hostel on your left and keep going follow lane round to right and there is car parking for about 15 cars, on rough ground. You are now sat on the waters edge of the Menai straits. You can walk along the edge all the way to Plas Newydd house (NT). I have spent hours and hours sat there watching them skiing, fishing and yachting, gorgeous spot. (excuse spellings)

Have a great time
Mandy


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Will do Mandy and thanks again for some great tips. Checked the long term forecast earlier and this weekend is looking good.

yozz


----------

